# Anybody listen to punk?



## NekoXboy (Apr 20, 2014)

does anybody on these forums listen to punk rock?  my favorite bands as of now would have to be Bad Religion, Pennywise, Rise Against (mostly their older stuff though), Anti-Flag, The Sex Pistols, NOFX, The Ramones, and Dead Kennedys. what bands do you listen to?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 20, 2014)

Funny I was just about to post a song from the clash in the "what are you listening to" thread.

My fav punk band is The Sex Pistols, followed by Anti-Flag but also The Ramones, Misfits... I like too The Offspring and Sum 41 on the most popular side of punk, I also like hardcore/thrash punk such as DRI, Suicidal Tendencies, Biohazard... Then I listen to a bunch of punk bands from my country

Actually no, my fav punk band is Flema (from Argentina) And this is the best song ever; but won't make much sense to anyone who doesn't speak spanish, anyway the song name would be
*I'll never be a policeman*
[video=youtube_share;o4Amdg5EQ70]http://youtu.be/o4Amdg5EQ70[/video]


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 20, 2014)

i speak spanish ^_^ yeah they are really good. the clash are awesome as well. i also listen to some hardcore, but punk is my main interest. what are some good bands from argentina? is there a punk scene down there?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 20, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> i speak spanish ^_^ yeah they are really good. the clash are awesome as well. i also listen to some hardcore, but punk is my main interest. what are some good bands from argentina? is there a punk scene down there?



There kind of is, but it is mainly underground

Main punk bands from Argentina would be: Los Violadores, Flema, 2 Minutos, Todos Tus Muertos, Attaque 77

There are a lot more but those would be the more well-known

I also like some underground bands from my city, this would be one
[video=youtube_share;Ia9wNcCOzdE]http://youtu.be/Ia9wNcCOzdE[/video]
Excuse the terrible audio XD


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 20, 2014)

that's awesome, i go to similar underground shows up here in new york, some of the best bands out there are not well known. do any bigger bands like anti-flag ever go to argentina? it seems like bigger shows might not occur as often there.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 20, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> that's awesome, i go to similar underground shows up here in new york, some of the best bands out there are not well known. do any bigger bands like anti-flag ever go to argentina? it seems like bigger shows might not occur as often there.



We get bands from time to time, just not so often, and usually they just go to Buenos Aires (capital city) what sucks to me cause I have to get to there xD


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 21, 2014)

Punk is Cool; I do enjoy the Ramones, The Clash, and Social Distortion quite a bit. I also dabble into ska and psychobilly but I'll just leave it at that


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

On a rare occasion if I'm in the right mood...mostly just the old stuff though, Dead Kennedys, Sex Pistols, Buzzcocks and the like, and I get into Misfits kicks from time to time, if you include Horror Punk...but metal tends to be more my speed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, I am the official punk of faf.
I have a jacket with spikes and everything. 


Though be warned, I am oldschool punk. So I am very biased when it comes to punk.


----------



## Gominid (Apr 21, 2014)

Dessert from Russia  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIDbDXqVBSc&list=PLYDxMSQiOWlDm1oBef2Q1oXNnHbsSjA4j [video=youtube;t_0aXsWPltk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_0aXsWPltk&amp;list=PLYDxMSQiOWlDm1oBef2Q1oXN  nHbsSjA4j[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's some choice hard punk from way back.

[video=youtube;AH7pOUm5s9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH7pOUm5s9k[/video]


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 21, 2014)

they're pretty awesome ^_^ i love older punk and hardcore bands. they always seem to be better than newer bands.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 21, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Yes, I am the official punk of faf.
> I have a jacket with spikes and everything.
> 
> 
> Though be warned, I am oldschool punk. So I am very biased when it comes to punk.


that's cool. what bands do you listen to?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

And depending on your definitions, since they've kinda been lumped on the borderline of hardcore punk and thrash metal, I think it's worth mentioning that I fuckin' LOVE Suicidal Tendencies.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 21, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> And depending on your definitions, since they've kinda been lumped on the borderline of hardcore punk and thrash metal, I think it's worth mentioning that I fuckin' LOVE Suicidal Tendencies.


yeah, i listen to some hardcore. i'm familiar with suicidal tendencies, but never really listened to their music, maybe i will check them out ^_^


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

Consider it a little reference guide/index, if you will

http://www.punk77.co.uk/linkpage/punkbands.htm


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2014)

I do, but mostly just the late 90's/early 2000's pop punk stuff.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Apr 22, 2014)

I like a lot of the 70s/80s bands. (Far too many to mention) I've been on a big Negative FX kick lately.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 22, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> I do, but mostly just the late 90's/early 2000's pop punk stuff.


although i personally don't really care for pop punk, you should check out Bad Religion and NOFX. they are both punk rock bands, but some of their songs are a bit more melodic and upbeat compared to other punk bands. i will post links to their more pop-ish songs.

NOFX:

Franco Un American: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSb3nG4oTNQ
Leave it alone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuR12uCt61Q
Dinosaurs Will Die: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ahc-oEFQ7k (one of my favorite songs btw)

Bad Religion:

Let them eat war: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ziQ2_I9lE
God's Love: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0w2kQf0bjI
Los Angeles is burning: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxoD9zWY9Rg

these are probably their "poppiest" (is that a word?) songs, most others are less upbeat and harmonious, but still awesome.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 22, 2014)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> I like a lot of the 70s/80s bands. (Far too many to mention) I've been on a big Negative FX kick lately.


same, the 80's had some of the best punk bands IMO. Negative FX is AWESOME.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 22, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> although i personally don't really care for pop punk, you should check out Bad Religion and NOFX. they are both punk rock bands, but some of their songs are a bit more melodic and upbeat compared to other punk bands. i will post links to their more pop-ish songs.


Oh, I still listen to other punk stuff, just not as much. I definitely know NOFX and Bad Religion, and I think they're pretty rad.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> Oh, I still listen to other punk stuff, just not as much. I definitely know NOFX and Bad Religion, and I think they're pretty rad.


ahh ok. yeah they are both awesome.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Would you consider changing the thread name and make it an official punk thread?
[video=youtube_share;ziNaZxvp-Qk]http://youtu.be/ziNaZxvp-Qk[/video]


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 28, 2014)

sure.

awesome song btw. one of my all time favorite albums.


----------



## Scumboogie (Jun 29, 2014)

I do, both hc-punk and punk rock. My favorite punk bands are The Exploited, Pelle Miljoona &Nus and Ramones, but I'm overall more into Finnish 70's and 80's smaller bands.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 29, 2014)

My avatar should answer that, haha. I really like The Offspring, Bad Religion, NOFX, and Pennywise. But my favorites are those with with a slightly less harsh sound: Cauterize, Nerf Herder, Lagwagon, Millencolin, No Doubt, and MxPx. Basically, 90s skate punk.


----------



## Filmy Cannes (Jun 29, 2014)

Punk? Yes please. Angry Samoans, The Germs, The Weirdos, The Ramones, Minor Threat, Alice Bag Band, Black Flag, Buzzcocks, Descendents, Dead Kennedys, Dead Milkmen, Misfits, Avengers, DRI, Adolescents, MDC, SOD, TSOL, etc. It's all good with me. Punk for life, man.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, but all the wrong kinds of punk, apparently!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 30, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Yes, but all the wrong kinds of punk, apparently!



That's subjective


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 30, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Yes, but all the wrong kinds of punk, apparently!


What do you mean by that? The kinds of stuff emo and scene kids like?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> My avatar should answer that, haha. I really like The Offspring, Bad Religion, NOFX, and Pennywise. But my favorites are those with with a slightly less harsh sound: Cauterize, Nerf Herder, Lagwagon, Millencolin, No Doubt, and MxPx. Basically, 90s skate punk.


Skate punk isnt really punk. Its alternative garbage.
I do love Bad Religion,  but their older stuff.  Their newer stuff is shit and Greg Graffin knows that, and hes the frontman!

If you want to know what real punk is listen to punk from the 70s and 80s. Especially bands from the UK. 

Most of what you listed above is pure unadulterated shit. Made for kids. Made for people that dont have ears properly attached to their heads.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Skate punk isnt really punk. Its alternative garbage.
> I do love Bad Religion,  but their older stuff.  Their newer stuff is shit and Greg Graffin knows that, and hes the frontman!
> 
> If you want to know what real punk is listen to punk from the 70s and 80s. Especially bands from the UK.
> ...



Elitism punk? Lol that's not punk at all, once a upon a time punk just didn't give a fuck, I don't really picture Sid Vicious bitching about what is and is not punk

_
This is the punkest of punks.
Ricky Espinosa






[video=youtube_share;x87BNCv2ROQ]http://youtu.be/x87BNCv2ROQ[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2014)

Sid Vicious cant bitch about it cuz hes dead and was a dumbshit junkie that could hardly perform on stage cuz he was to fucked out of his head on heroin to even play simple bass riffs. Same with Darby Crash, the frontman of the Germs. Both the Sex Pistols and the Germs sucked ass. Call me a punk elitist all you want, I dont fucking care. The stuff I listen to wasnt written while shitfaced on smack.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Sid Vicious cant bitch about it cuz hes dead and  was a dumbshit junkie that could hardly perform on stage cuz he was to  fucked out of his head on heroin to even play simple bass riffs. Same  with Darby Crash, the frontman of the Germs. Both the Sex Pistols and  the Germs sucked ass. Call me a punk elitist all you want, I dont  fucking care. The stuff I listen to wasnt written while shitfaced on  smack.




Congratulations! You described real punk! Everything apart from that is bullshit

It's punk man, PUNK! It's supposed to be like that because it about sending a message and it needs to be easy to understand, and the message is simple, FUCK THINGS UP!
[video=youtube_share;dYLqvfckh-U]http://youtu.be/dYLqvfckh-U[/video]
If you want to complexity you don't listen to punk you listen to progressive rock/metal.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Skate punk isnt really punk. Its alternative garbage.
> I do love Bad Religion,  but their older stuff.  Their newer stuff is shit and Greg Graffin knows that, and hes the frontman!
> 
> If you want to know what real punk is listen to punk from the 70s and 80s. Especially bands from the UK.
> ...


Oh dearie me, you don't like my music! What oh what am I going to do?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2014)

Who's into this band?
[video=youtube_share;i3YGdPMl-2w]http://youtu.be/i3YGdPMl-2w[/video]


----------



## Wax (Jul 3, 2014)

I love The Offspring and NOFX, and I really like Descendents too. I remember owning a vinyl press of "Milo Goes To College" a while back but I've misplaced it and have not been able to find it since.


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

NOFX, Pennywise, The Lillingtons, and a little bit of Bad Religion, Rational Anthem and The Straight A's.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Who's into this band?
> [video=youtube_share;i3YGdPMl-2w]http://youtu.be/i3YGdPMl-2w[/video]



Damn, this is sweet. I actually started getting into The Rezillos because of Jackass, too.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Who's into this band?
> [video=youtube_share;i3YGdPMl-2w]http://youtu.be/i3YGdPMl-2w[/video]



I was actually just looking for that one.

Subscribing because I want to learn more about punk. About what defines it, and everything.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was actually just looking for that one.
> 
> Subscribing because I want to learn more about punk. About what defines it, and everything.



This is Sid Vicious, 0% talent 100% attitude


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

As nobody posted anything on here for a while I'll take my... fuck it
[video=youtube_share;SFkANvtxLoY]http://youtu.be/SFkANvtxLoY[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This is Sid Vicious, 0% talent 100% attitude


The band would unplug his bass from the amps cuz he was to fucking high to play, lol.


----------



## vixeyy (Aug 1, 2014)

Punk, pop punk, punk rock. 8D


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 1, 2014)

i prefer hardcore punk usually

[video=youtube;ttQBeS6g_NY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttQBeS6g_NY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 2, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> The band would unplug his bass from the amps cuz he was to fucking high to play, lol.



Fuckin punk!

He created fuckin mosh pit!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2014)

Before it was called "moshing" it was known as slam dancing.
=============â˜… 
The More You know!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

From what I heard the offspring and rise against don't count,

I really love rise against, one of my favorites. But they're not even punk at all, are they?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 3, 2014)

I really hate to admit it, but my introduction to punk came from looking into the bands on Jeff Hanneman's Jackson...so the late 70's/ early 80's stuff is mostly where I sit in the genre.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> From what I heard the offspring and rise against don't count,
> 
> I really love rise against, one of my favorites. But they're not even punk at all, are they?



They are kind of punk-rock


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

...I'm really bad with music genres...I just listen to what has a good sound and good vocals.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

I fought the law! And the law won
[video=youtube_share;tR3XY6wfSBw]http://youtu.be/tR3XY6wfSBw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> The stuff I listen to wasnt written while shitfaced on smack.



But the best Megadeth albums were


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qnVD7WuarSo]http://youtu.be/qnVD7WuarSo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1jOk8dk-qaU]http://youtu.be/1jOk8dk-qaU[/video]
Phrygian dominant, best fucking scale ever


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to listen to punk rock quite a bit, mostly was Sex Pistols, Dead Kennedys, Ramones, The Clash, Misfits ..ect Though, I dunno if -all- of those are punk x3

But in reply to Kitsune Cross' "I fought the Law" by The Clash, I also love this version just don't question me why though.

[video=youtube;9dB_ubVAnGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dB_ubVAnGw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2014)

Because Jello is awesome and still is.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2014)

Does crossover thrash counts as punk? It's way too similar to hardcore punk
[video=youtube_share;uNMEbaQtMR8]http://youtu.be/uNMEbaQtMR8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 8, 2014)

LegalizaciÃ³n!
[video=youtube_share;G7MVJmtdUME]http://youtu.be/G7MVJmtdUME[/video]


----------



## Coffox (Nov 11, 2014)

okay, started to really REALLY getting into punk rock.

i love it

started growing to liking the misfits, the germs, TSOL, bad religion, etc.

if it matters since i put a radio simulation from GTAV: Channel X for me to listen to while i drive.
and wow does Punk rock get me into the mood.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, so I have been into punk rock for MANY years. The very first concert I went to was the Ramones back when I was a baby with my dad who carried me on his shoulders. But, if you want to know some of the bands I like, click the thing in my signature where it links you to my FA page. I have a lot of the bands I listen to listed there. Look some of them up if you'd like to and enjoy.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

a punk thread? my dream come true, that's my fav genre.

My favs are probably gonna be Leftover Crack and Stza's other bands, Choking Victim and Star Fucking Hipsters. Nu Pogodi is also really good, though they're not a band anymore. Civet and Tijuana Sweetheart and pretty cool, too, i've always been into female-fronted punk bands. THAT BEING SAID...Anti-Product and Nausea are also wonderful.

Crust punk's always been my favorite genre of punk, i was never much for the bouncier poppy stuff like the clash/ramones/etc. 

Folk punk is pretty fantastic, too. Casa de Chihuahua, Blackbird Raum, Andrew Jackson Jihad, Mischief Brew, all fantastic bands.

best genre there is <3


----------

